# break-away tackle



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

do any of you'll use the breakaway imp releases or impact shields? If so do they work?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

If you mean the single or double drop in line hook holders for release upon impact I tried one and did not like it. For me it was just too much trouble to fiddle with. But guys on PINS swear that the drop holders(for lack of a better term) increase their casting distance evidently cutting down on resistance. I do like the Breakaway Cannon trigger which allows a person to eliminate using the index finger on spinng reels. I have gained some yardage using one.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

thanx,kinda thought they would be troublesome plus I use big hooks n bait and didn't see room for my big 'ol fish head,they must be for puny fish lol


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

fishhawkxxx said:


> thanx,kinda thought they would be troublesome plus I use big hooks n bait and didn't see room for my big 'ol fish head,they must be for puny fish lol


I use them during 'pompano season' when sometimes that extra bit of yardage means bringing home a mess of Pomps, or coming home empty handed.

When i'm targeting jacks of bulls, I just use my old basic fish finder that I make and use a piece of cut bait or largish live bait and wade out and heave it over the 2nd or 3rd bar.

As for puny fish...Pomps may not be huge, but once you eat them, you won't want to eat any other fish!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I've used his DCD3 rigs with the impact releases. What I found is that they really rock in mid winter when I am fishing with shrimp. The streamlined form allows for long casts which allows me to fish from the beach without getting in the water during cold weather. Using the rigs, I rarely throw off the shrimp.

I don't know what else they are good for. I have plans to build a single clip down leader using one of the releases so that I can fish live finger mullet. Been too busy to see sand recently, so I haven't tried it.

Nick seems like a nice guy. One thing that I noticed when I visited his shop in Corpus, is that he is having these rigs made locally, not importing them. In fact, it looked like he may have been participating in a program to help give work to special needs folk. Three cheers.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I use the hell out of the IMP Clips on all my casting rigs, definitely gets you more distance. I just buy the baggies of the clips and the Davis Crimp (with the rubber inside) and make my own leaders to whatever length I need with either 50lb or 80lb cajun line (because it's stiffer than mono) depending on what I need at the time. Strap one of those puppies with a good casting weight on my 12' Tica and 525mag combo and you can almost see a vapor trail scrambling behind the rig on the way out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fishhawkxxx said:


> thanx,kinda thought they would be troublesome plus I use big hooks n bait and didn't see room for my big 'ol fish head,they must be for puny fish lol


If the hook is too big I just hook the IMP clip to the mono loop where the hook is attached. That's rare though, I'm a fan of using the smallest hooks possible to get the job done.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

wow,thanx.I wondered why people on the surf liked cajun line!I bought some when they 1st came out for my bass rigs and ended up throwing it away,now I see it could be good.
hey man stop by when ya see a line of 700c's on the sand!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I use all the Breakaway I can afford


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

He's got a lot of nice stuff and he's fun to talk to. Always worth stopping by when i'm in town.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

just recieved my order of super sinker wizard and its junk! They claim to fit any size weight with a hole in it? Well they don't! Legs are too small and I really dont think the legs will stay in right position during cast! While waiting on order I emailed them but never got a reply! Buyers beware! I hate junk!


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

my apologies,they aren't all that bad, the 1st one or 2 didn't look that good but the rest (smaller sizes 2-3oz) looked ok,I just am not sure about those skinny legs and how easy the legs swing back, just don't look like bolivar tools!


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I've had excellent luck with all the Breakaway stuff I've used. The pulley rig is great. They're easy to use once you get use to them. On the Super sinkers, just make sure you get egg sinkers with large enough holes. I get mine from MIABsinkers.com.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

^ I've never liked those "sputnik" sinkers or whatever they call them. I really liked the old breakaway sinkers with the long "tail" on the front, and the Pier 360 (I think it was 360?) sinkers were the bombdiggity.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

On further note.....















































I took a small 2oz breakaway sinker to my pond to try it out in clear water to see if legs would fold back on retrieval and the dern thing came apart on a little old pitch!
Do sputniks work?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fishhawkxxx said:


> I took a small 2oz breakaway sinker to my pond to try it out in clear water to see if legs would fold back on retrieval and the dern thing came apart on a little old pitch!
> Do sputniks work?


I thought the ones you had were the sputniks, cuz they look like a little spaceship. LOL

I don't like the ones that work with an egg sinker, whatever they're called. The legs worked fine on the old models but the one with the egg just seems that the angle of pull and all that would just be unstable. Probably fine with a Fish Bites and mild current. Even the old ones didn't hold super well when you start getting up to cut bait and medium current but they sure helped with cast distance.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

fishhawkxxx said:


> my apologies,they aren't all that bad, the 1st one or 2 didn't look that good but the rest (smaller sizes 2-3oz) looked ok,I just am not sure about those skinny legs and how easy the legs swing back, just don't look like bolivar tools!


they are made for fishability and getting distance in real life casting... if you didn't buy them for that then get something else... its not difficult to make your own and thats what you need to do if sticking baits is your primary concern


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I was not blown away by the super sinker. I found that it came loose more easily than the long tail sinkers. The time that it worked best was a day when the fish were picking up the bait and swimming with it. They dropped it if they felt resistance. The breakaway worked fine that time. It was just light enough to hold the bait but released easily for the strike. For holding a hunk of cut or a live finger mullet, it was not enough. My go to sinker is a long tail Sputnik style sold on eBay by a shop in Jersey. They hold great. If those don't hold, it's too rough or too weedy to fish from beach.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

exactly,I know who youre talking about,but have not bought from him, but I will now,thanx


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

histprof said:


> My go to sinker is a long tail Sputnik style sold on eBay by a shop in Jersey. They hold great. If those don't hold, it's too rough or too weedy to fish from beach.


You mind linking us to that store? I'm looking for a good new casting weight supplier.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Search with "surf Sputnik sinker". The seller's handle is klammer42.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

6 for 17.50 + shipping aint too bad! Don't hurt nothin to have a few perty ones in your bag! I make my own but hells bells they look ugly! Mine look like some kinda sado-machism thang and sure aint erodynamic. Crabs hide under mine,turtles try n mate them,hell people think i'm draggin for a body when they see my rigs! So I tried the super sinker wizard thing and yea the smaller size really cast well but what good is distance if the legs collapse preamaturly? Do you know what diameter the jersey peddler's sputnik's legs are?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

They are stainless wire but I don't know the gauge. they are very stiff and sharp. expect a few to be poking through the box when they arrive.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

If they'll poke through a box, then surely they'll poke through tha sand!


----------

